# A New Life with No Boundaries



## jstar (Feb 1, 2004)

February 1, 2004
It's time for a new journal to go with my new attitude and new life! I have been slacking with my posting after taking a temp job but this is my last week and I just know my energy will be back and my drive and determination to change my life will once again emerge.

After being laid off from my job last August I now realize that it was a blessing in disguise.  I HATED being in an office, sitting down all day, doing boring work, dealing with the office politics and so on and so forth. I would spend a lot of my time secretly online looking up bodybuilding and fitness stuff, planning my workouts and nutrition for the day. My mind was always elsewhere, my so-called career was really just a means to get a paycheck and make a living. I never thought that I could actually do something I loved and make a living, but now I realize I can.  After being laid off, I was happy to be outta there and enjoy the rest of the summer. When I finally did start taking temp jobs here and there (in the same field) I realized I was still unsatisfied on the inside and not feeling fulfilled.  After I finish up this job on Friday I have decided to start studying for the next ACE personal trainer exam on May 1st. Although I have some concerns over how much money I will make as a trainer (like - will it be enough?) I do feel confident that this will all work out for me in the end.  

If you read my other journal you will know that I recently started working with a trainer right after Christmas(a natural bb in the area who has a lot of experience) and I am still working with him.  We are both competing in a natural show on 4/17/04 (he in bb, myself in Figure).  This is only my 2nd show ever but I am planning to put in 110% from now until then.  Part of the reason I think I can make it as a trainer is because my own trainer has inspired me so much. He owns his own studio and has 20 yrs experience competing and training. He has even trained some local celebs and just signed on to be the team trainer for a major womens football league in the area. Realistically I know that I have to start from the bottom and work my way up but I am so passionate about it I really believe in time I could be a success. I believe life is too short and time is too precious to put your dreams on hold or not go after them at all. For far too long I have always played it safe and tried to please everyone around me by trying to climb the corporate ladder and all that BS. Not anymore. That was never my personality and never will be. I love helping people and helping people help themselves. Originally that is why I got into human resources, but it really isn't as rewarding as you'd think! 

Ok, I am sure you're all sick of reading about my desires to switch careers, but I had to throw it in there Now, onto my goals for this journal:

Stats:
Date: 12/27/03
Height: 5'8"
Weight: 147
Bodyfat:16.7% (calipers)


1) Stick to my diet!
Definitely the hardest goal of all, especially when I am not posting regularly. My diet is going to be tweaked next week - will post that when I get it. Also, I will have updated stats on Saturday.

2) Cut down to 1 diet pepsi a day! 
3) Drink 1 Gallon a day of H2O!
I am holding a lot of water because of this. I drink a TON of diet soda, almost exclusively, and not enough water. This will be tracked as well.

4) Don't miss any training sessions!
Usually I am pretty good about this, at least lately I have been. But I am sooo tired from commuting 1.5 hrs each way to work and then 1-2 hrs a night in the gym. But at least this is the last week of that schedule. I may try breaking up my cardio in the am, weights in pm after next week.

5) Posing - My trainer is teaching me all the bb poses. He says even though I am competing in Figure I should do them to help tighten me up and also to help with stage presentation.  I will be holding the poses for 1 min intervals as tight as possible and emphasize the ab poses since that is my weakest area. We went through the upper body poses yesterday and boy is my back sore! Ouch! We will go over the lower bosy posing next Saturday.  I will post all my posing practice too so I can be sure I don't neglect it.

6) Find some good low carb snacks and meals.
I need help with this one. The book stores have a horrible selection. All the ones I flipped through are either Atkins style high fat low carb or weird meals like pheasant and other weird things. Any good sites or books with easy to prepare low carb meals and salads? My diet is pretty boring, but simple:

M1 - bagel, 2 TBL nat. Peanutbutter
M2 - 4 oz turkey, salad, ff dressing
M3 - apple, protein powder OR protein shake
M4 - 4 plain rice cakes, 1/2 cp lf cottage cheese
M5 - protein shake OR tortilla w/ff cheese

snacks:
carrots with ff dip. I think its way too high in sodium now that I look at the dip packet!

Workouts:
Mon - legs/abs/hips/glutes
Tues - chest/bic
Wed - abs/low back
Thur - back/tri/hips/glutes
Fri - shoulders/abs

cardio = was doing 4xweek for 15-45 minutes depending how I felt. Bumped it to 5x60 this past week but it zapped my energy and made me hungry and eat like crap! This week I am gonna go for 5 days 30-60 minutes, depending how I feel. Next week when I have more free time and opportunity to rest I will reassess and see what I can manage to do. Most likely I will switch to am cardio and do weights in the pm. Not sure if I will do posing after cardio or after weights.

Today I am sore as **** and my tummy is all *** up. I worked out Mon-Sat this past week so today I am taking off. Tomorrow I will start this whole crazy thing all over again! 

Enjoy Superbowl Sunday eveyone!!!
GO PATS!!!!!!!!!!!!

Cya tomorrow


----------



## atherjen (Feb 1, 2004)

Hey Jstar thats so exciting that you are going to compete!! Its coming soon eh! I love how you have set specific goals for yourself, thats the way to do it! We're with you 100% of the way! all our support hun! 
You have the right attitude towards everything, you should do so well! Best of luck, Ill be following along!


----------



## jstar (Feb 1, 2004)

Hey atherjen! Thanks for the compliments. I saw your jounrnal and can't wait to read it beginning to end I do love it here at IM, keeps me honest! Yes my comp is coming up soon, right now I can't imagine putting my bikini back on, yikes! You're competing around the same time as me, right? Good luck to you too! Not that you need it though


----------



## Jill (Feb 1, 2004)

Glad to see ya back!


----------



## jstar (Feb 3, 2004)

Thanks Jill It's nice to be back here!

Unfortunately I have very little time to post. I am actually sneaking this post in while at work so forgive the errors-I'm working with a tiny corner of my screen.

It looks like 2 more weeks of this job not one! But that's ok, the end is in sight!

Here's an update for the past 2 days:

Sun 2/1...10 weeks, 6 days out

M1
Bagel
2 TBL Nat PB

M2
4 oz turkey
salad-1 cup
2 TBL ff italian dressing

M3
carrots-1 serv
ff dip-1/4 cup
1 plain unsalted rice cake
3 ff cheese

M4
2 scoops protein

extra: sugar-free hot chocolate w/splenda & cinnamon

Cals:954
P:85.3
F:27.5
C:94.9

No workout. My back was KILLING due to posing yesterday. I had no idea I'd be THAT SORE. WOW!!! Oh, and yes my cals were too low but I ate like a pig the day before so I wasn't that hungry.


Mon 2/2...10 weeks, 5 days out

M1
bagel
2 TBL Nat PB

M2
4 oz turkey
salad-1 cup
2 TBL ff italian dressing

M3
2 scoops protein

M4
4 plain unsalted rice cakes
4 ff cheese
carrots-1 serv,ff dip-3 TBL

M5-bagel chips-1 serv

extra: hot choc-no sugar added (50 cals)

Cal:1284
P:99.3
F:33
C:146.9


Weights:
Legs/Hips/Glutes/Calves/Abs:
DB Lunges w/3 steps: 3x12 
Hack Squat 3 POS: 3x12
Leg Press 3 POS: 3x15
Cable Squat 3 POS: 3x12
Seated Ham Curl: 3x12
Seated Leg Extension: 3x12
Good Mornings: 3x15
Rotary Twists: 3x15
Med Ball Crunches: 3x12
Seated Calf Raise: 3x12
Glute Kickbacks (on floor-no weight): 3x15
Leg Lifts (on floor, no weight): 3x15
Inner Thigh Lifts (on floor, no weight): 3x15
Cardio:
15 elliptical FWD
15 elliptical BWD
15 stairclimber
15 treadmill..11.0 incline @ 3.8mph

total burned: 659 cals

Posing:
calf raises 2 sets holding for 1 min each


----------



## atherjen (Feb 3, 2004)

was that one entire workout hun???


----------



## jstar (Feb 3, 2004)

Yep, one workout. 2 hours. I plan to split up cardio and weights and posing but for now I am crunched for time and have to do it all together!


----------



## atherjen (Feb 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by jstar *_
> Yep, one workout. 2 hours. I plan to split up cardio and weights and posing but for now I am crunched for time and have to do it all together!



wow! intense! just my posing session(2 hours) kill me!! 
I dont think I could do all that at once without dropping dead!


----------



## jstar (Feb 4, 2004)

Wow!!! A 2 hr posing session! How many times a week do you do that? I spent 30 mins posing on Sat and on Sun was near cripple...geez I guess I need to spend more time stretching.  I just learned these all the poses on Sat from my trainer.  My plan is to hold & squeeze for one min, 2 sets of each pose at the end of my workout. But I will only do leg posing on leg day, back poses when I work my back, etc.

atherjen, you are gonna be on fire come competition time with all the practice you are getting in. Mastering all your poses so far out - Go Girl!!!!


----------



## jstar (Feb 4, 2004)

Tues 2/3...10 weeks, 4 days out

M1
bagel
2 TBL PB-nat

M2
4 oz turkey
salad-1 cup
2 TBL ff italian
2 plain rice cakes

M3
2 scoops protein

M4
2 plain rice cakes
2 bread w/ff fake butter
1/2 lf cottage cheese
sugar-free hot chocolate

M5
bagel
1 slice ff cheese

M6
2 scoops protein

1584
P=135.3
F=38
C=176.9


Workout:

Chest/Rear Delts/Abs/Cardio

Chest:

DB Incline BP: 3x15
DB Flat Flyes: 3x15
DB Decline BP: 3x15
Pec Flyes: 3x15

Rear Delts:
Reverse Narrow Grip Pulldowns: 3x15 -extra work to bring em up!


Abs:
V Sits: 3x15

Cardio:
15 elliptical FWD...190 cal
15 elliptical BWD...203 cal

total: 393 cal

Normally I would have done biceps and one other ab exercise but I had a doc appt last night I totally forgot about. I went from work straight to the gym straight to the doc then stopped in the supermarket to get some turkey and cottage cheese. I had zero energy left by the time I got home otherwise I would have done some posing.


----------



## jstar (Feb 4, 2004)

Wed 2/4...10 weeks, 3 days out

Planned workout:

-Abs/Lower Back/Biceps

-60 cardio 

-Posing: Abs (hands on head, crunching down)
              Serratus (Side Oblique pose)
              Side Chest 
              Front Double Bicep


Planned Food:
M1 - bagel, 2 TBL PB-nat.
M2 - 4 oz turkey, 1 cup salad, 2 TBL ff italian
M3 - 2 scoops protein
M4 - 4 plain rice cakes, 1/2 cup lf cottage cheese
M5 - 2 scoops protein, sf hot chocolate

Shoot! I am running out of protein powder. I could always order more ( since no stores near me carry Beverly International products) but......I have a coupon from the Vitamin Shoppe and feel like experimenting.

So what protein powders taste good and don't cost a small fortune? I like vanilla usually. Strawberry flavored is okay too but I don't really care for chocolate. Thank Q guys!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 4, 2004)

Hey!!  I love love love the vitamin shoppe!!!

I always buy the Vitamin shoppe BRAND protein pwd (in a blue/white jug--- I LOVE chocolate!! And Its awesome when you add nat pb to it in the blender-- Yum. A 2Lb. jug cost $17.86

 Hope that helps!!  I know you don't care for chocolate--but since that one is good - I'm sure the others are too!  Check them out!


----------



## atherjen (Feb 4, 2004)

wow Stace that is cheap for 2Lb eh! I assume its a concentrate right? nevertheless good buy! 

Jstar, hun, I have to give you credit for all that cardio.. 60 mins plus lifting? Id be dead.  are you sure that all this cardio is necessary right now?
Im only practicing posing like that with my coach 1X week right now. but on my own Ill do 30 mins here 30 mins there. 2 hours is nasty. lol 
Keep up the hard work!


----------



## jstar (Feb 5, 2004)

Hola Stacey I saw your journal and have been dying to pop in! This weekend I've got some journal reading to catch up on! Glad to see your doing a comp! Now we have a little support group going..he he.

I love the Vitamin Shoppe too. There is one right near my house. I think you are talking about the BodyTec brand that is in the blue/black and white jug? I will take your word for it. Is it good plain with water or do you really need the PB? 

AJ- I think you are right about the cardio. Too much too soon perhaps. I will check with my trainer to see what he says but most likely 1 hr daily is too much right now (see my next post!)  About posing - even 30 min is a lot but getting used to posing like that for long periods will help you alot on stage I am sure. Do you have your posing suit picked out yet? I have to buy an all black 2 piece for prejudging. They allow rhinestones on it but your shoes can't be clear, I think they have to be black. Seems kinda weird, huh?

BTW- thanks for the tips ladies!!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 5, 2004)

Heya Girl!!  Ummm..the brand that I buy is the Vitamin shoppe brand--Says it on the jug--but hmmm?? Body tec sounds soo familar. LoL
Could be??

I hardly ever add my PB to it-- I just bring it in baggies to work & Add water.  

I hear ya on catching up on journals--I got a lot of reading to do too--and I don't have a computer at home. 

Have a great Day!!!


----------



## jstar (Feb 5, 2004)

Wed Feb 4th...10 weeks, 3 days out

Today was a bad day. I had a bad commute to and from work and by the time I got home I was a wreck.  As you can see from my previous post I planned quite a workout for myself yesterday. However, by the time I got home the last thing I wanted to do was go to the gym for 2 hrs.  I immediately felt guilty for not wanting to go and tried to give myself I pep talk but it was useless. I probably should've gone and just did a condensed workout but I didn't. When I get stressed like that all I want to do is EAT!!! Especially carbs and bread, my weaknesses!  After deciding I was too tired to get to the gym I went straight to the bread. I only had a few slices and was looking for "something else" and everything else was really bad so I decided to get in my car and drive over to the supermarket.  I figured I would get some "lite" bread so at least I would minimize the damage I was about to do. So I get to the supermarket and put 2 bags of mini rice cakes in my cart (ranch and nacho cheese flavor). What the hel was I thinking??? So I am about to venture over to the bread isle when I pass the magazine section. (I am a HUGE fitness mag junkie!) I pick up the latest copy of Natural BB & Fitness and see, on the cover, one of the girls from my last show! She was beautiful and inside there was another pic of her standing with the female BB winners. (She won the Figure champioships, or came in 2nd I believe). WOW!!! I immediately put my snacks back where I got them and bought 2 magazines instead.  On the car ride home I was even convincing myself to go to the gym but I knew if I worked out at that hour I would never get to sleep afterwards. I did manage to get in some posing instead (and not blow my diet.. YEAHHHHHH!!!!!)

M1
bagel
2 TBL PB-nat

M2
4 oz turkey
1 cup salad
2 TBL ff italian

M3
2 scoops protein

M4-here's where I almost lost it!
1 plain rice cake
ff dip (1 or 2 TBL)
1/2 serv bagel chips
3 slices italian bread
1 slice reg bread
1 slice ff cheese

M5
carrots - 1 serv
ff dip-1-2 TBL
2 scoops protein
1 slice ff dip

Cal:1554
P:128.55
F:40.75
C:170.4

Posing: Serratus, Abs, Front Double Bicep


----------



## Stacey (Feb 5, 2004)

Hey! I'm soooo proud of you for putting back that food!! (And I am a huge fitness mag freak toooo---LoL) 

Thats self control!!!


----------



## atherjen (Feb 5, 2004)

hey girl! Im so glad to hear that you were able to control yourself and put those snacks back! ..

just a lil advice, and I hope that you dont mind... but Im noticing wayy to much starchy breads. etc. You should be choosing things more complex now in your diet such as oatmeal, sweet potatoes, brown rice, bran, beans/legumes. it may be hard at first, especially you noting your cravings for these foods. but trust me once you do drop them your cravings for them will slowly dissipate. 
and your protein is defintly a lil low for your weight. aim for at least 1g/lb bodyweight.


----------



## jstar (Feb 5, 2004)

Hmmm Stace I dunno either. I will ask the cashier when I go but I've never seen their brand protein powder. I'll let ya know, thanks!

I am glad I put that junk back too! Processed carbs get the best of me but I won that little battle. Unfortunately there will be more to come but this is what it's all about, right? TY both for your words.

AJ - my trainer put me on this diet. actually I *should* only be having starches 3x day my sample diet is:

M1 - bagel, 2 TBL PB
M2 - 4 oz lean meat, ff dressing, salad (carb optional)
M3 - piece of fruit, 1 scoop protein
M4 - 4 plain unsalted rice cakes, lean meat or 1/2 cup lf cottage cheese
M5 - 4 oz lean meat, 1-2 cups veggies

supposed to be 1200 cal about 115P  130C 30F..give or take I am allowed to add carbs to meal #2 and have some small snacks for energy. My cals average more like 1500-1600 now. some days are lower, some higher.

that IS low and I haven't been my best in sticking with it but it was only meant to last for 3 weeks. My diet is changing up eff. Sun (10 wks out).

When he first gave me this diet I thought the same thing you did but it was just meant for a few weeks to drop initial water weight and get me off to a headstart. I really was straving at first but now I am used to it. I don't eat such low protein and cals normally.

It will be interesting to see what he puts me on for next week (dietwise). I hope the PB/bagel doesn't go away...mmmmm. 

I have not weighed or measured myself at all since my first bodyfat test on 12/27. We are doing another one this Sat 2/7 and I am anxious as to what it will be. I am hoping at least 15% or lower.


----------



## jstar (Feb 5, 2004)

*The Apprentice*

Don't forget The Apprentice is on tonight! I love that show! I am glad they moved it back to 9pm so now I won't risk missing it while at the gym! (or in the shower!)


----------



## jstar (Feb 6, 2004)

Yeah my trainer just told me that I've been doing WAY too much cardio. He only wants me doing 3x30 right now. A HARD 30 but still much easier to deal with than an hour a day.
I'm glad I asked. Thanks AJ for bringing it to my attention!


----------



## atherjen (Feb 6, 2004)

good woman! thats more like it!! I thought it had to of been way to much. I was only doing 2 days a cardio..  I kinda worried is all. 3 days is perfect.. and 30 mins is wayy better! glad to hear that you got that straightened out!


----------



## jstar (Feb 6, 2004)

I'm VERY happy about my new cardio regimen 

No cardio 2Nite!


----------



## jstar (Feb 6, 2004)

Thurs 2/5...10 weeks, 2 days

M1
bagel
2 TBL PB-Nat

M2
4 oz turkey
salad-1 cup
2 TBL ff italian dressing

M3
1 scoop protein
3 ff cheese

M4
4 plain unsalted rice cakes
1/2 cup lf cottage cheese
1 serv bagel chips

M5
2 scoops protein

Cal:1334
P:119.3
F:37.5
C:128.9

Workout: 
Back/Triceps/Abs/Lower Back/Cardio

Back:
DB Rows 3x12
Cable PD-close grip, overhand 3x12
Wide Lat PD Behind the Neck 3x12
Bent Rows - EZ Bar - underhand grip 3x12
Cable PD-underhand, with slow negs 3x12


Triceps:
Rope Pressdowns 2x12
Nosebreakers 3x12
DB Overhead Tricep Press 3x12
Machine Pressdowns 2x12

Abs:
Med Ball Crunches 3x12
Rotary Twists 2x30

Lower Back:
Hypers-med ball 1x12
Hypers-regular 2x12

cardio:
15 min Elliptical FWD...210 cal
15 min Elliptical BWD...199 cal

total cal: 399


----------



## jstar (Feb 7, 2004)

*woke up this morning......*


It finally happened, I screwed up again! Yesterday (Friday) it felt like the workday would never end but I still managed to eat all my meals perfectly & all until I left the office. I came home and it was raining/sleeting or whatever - it was messy and wet and nasty outside. My feet were soaked getting across the parking lot into my car and then again when I got out of my car to my house. I was crabby, moody, overtired...felt run down as heck but I put my sneaks on to go to the gym and then instead of just ignoring that little freakin voice in my head telling me to stay home and eat, I caved in! I was doing good this week too so I am especially bummed about my slip up.

This am I woke up feeling *guilty* and wishing I could have made the right choice last night. UGH! To make matters worse I come to the kitchen and find my food scale on the floor and broken...my dada flings things around and has no respect for anyones stuff so now I gotta go buy a new one. 

Today I am meeting my trainer at 2 for a bf test, new diet and to train and pose legs. I feel a reeming coming on...and of course I deserve it. 10 weeks out and I am still cheating like this, I dunno what's wrong with me.  I am trying to analyze why I binge like this instead of justifying it so that I can stop forever doing this to myself. I put in so much effort and hard work and then seem to undo it all in one night. Honestly I just think I should have turned in early last night instead of eating all night. Sometimes I think I crave carbs b/c they help me sleep and I have a touch of insomnia so it makes sense. I just need to force myself to listen to my body not that little devil on my shoulder! 

Enough ranting...sorry, I feel much better now.

Here is what I have planned for today:

Now= errands...go to Vitamin Shoppe for whey (per Stacey's suggestion :hugs, get a new food scale, preferably an indestructible one; pick up my crazy pills..ha ha j/k

Meet w/ my trainer

Later: Come home, shower, make my clean meals and get back on IM to post up my new diet and stats

Jeeesh I hope I lost at least an ounce!

Cya'll in a few...have a nice day!


----------



## Jill (Feb 7, 2004)

Dont be so hard on yourself!  Start fresh today, everyone makes occasional slip ups. You've done so well lately, this will not kill ya.
BTW, what did you cheat on if you dont mind me asking?(you didnt post it)


----------



## atherjen (Feb 7, 2004)

I agree with Jill.... dont be so hard on yourself for one slip up. your body was telling you what it NEEDED!!  I defintly can relate to those feelings.. its ruff.. emotionally and physically girl. be strong! the worst thing that you can do it get down on yourself about it. ... and think of it this way too.. it was good for your metabolism!  

I hope you have a wonderful day girl! *hugs*


----------



## jstar (Feb 7, 2004)

*Aww, Thanks*


Jill & Atherjen...thanks for the encouragement. I do get hard on myself but I just want to come into my competition feeling like I gave it my all and nothing less. I definitely think my body was trying to tell me something this week...REST!!!! I selpt in late this morning (because I could) and ffeel 100% better. With 10 weeks still to go I know I can still do it, I just wish I was off to a head start this time around.

Jill - I know I didn't post my cheat b/c it was more like a binge...okay it was a binge. First it started off with ww toast & fake butter then progressed to cheerios, more bread, a few granola bars then some tortilla chips. My tummy is blah today I probably had 3000-4000 cals total yesterday and I was averaging about 1300 for this week before my slip up!

AJ- you're right it was good for my metabolism anyways but I should have cut myself off after the toast!


----------



## jstar (Feb 7, 2004)

Sorry for all my spelling errors...I am having a problem editing my posts today for seome reason!


----------



## jstar (Feb 7, 2004)

Sat 2/7...10 weeks out!

Today was one mishap after the other!

I went to meet my trainer at his studio which is 1 hr away from my home. He wasn't there and was on his way back up but stuck on the highway so he called me and apologized & said we will meet tomorrow closer to my home. I ended up doing some cardio (15 min) and a few sets of abs, shoulders and biceps while I was there and then went home. I bought a new food scale but stupidly bought one that is for measuring LBS of food not ounces...crap and I already threw away the receipt so who knows if I can even return it.  Today has been one of those days, ya know???

In a way I am kinda glad I didn't meet with my trainer today because I feel bloated and crappy from eating too much last night. I'll get over it and make a comeback. I need to!

On a personal note, if any of you read my last journal, you know I deal with depression issues. Well I started taking something for it and it was working great but then I had an issue with my health care coverage ( I won't bore you with the details) but I couldn't get my precription filled for 2 weeks. I felt "okay" for the 1st week without being on my prescription but this past week was week #2 without it and it was noticeably harder for me to deal with everyday stress. I feel irritable and overwhelmed by things I shouldn't. It sucks. But the good news is the health insurance mess has been straightened out and I got my refill today so I should start to feel better real soon. I don't feel like I am "on something" or weird at all on this medication...I can't even notice the difference only that I don't freak and stress out about minor things and I don't think as negatively as I use to.


----------



## jstar (Feb 7, 2004)

*Sodium*

320mg sodium in ONE slice of fat free cheese!!! I had no idea!!!!  

What CAN I eat? All my protein sources are sky high in sodium: ff cheese, deli turkey, deli chicken, lf cottage cheese. I tried the no sodium cottage cheese before


----------



## atherjen (Feb 7, 2004)

scary how fast the sodium can add up eh? I have to stay FAR away from it or I bloat up like a whale.... not kidding! 

my protein choices
low sodium canned tuna
fresh chicken breasts(cook your own in advance)
lean beef
egg whites
all fish(although it is a lil higher in sodium but naturally)
whey protein
low sodium cottage cheese(how did you eat it.. I love it..add some splenda and cinnamon or vanilla or even whey protein to it!)


----------



## jstar (Feb 8, 2004)

Morning AJ! 

Those are awesome suggestions, TY. I just went food shopping this morning and bought a ton of veggies and no deli meat or ff cheese I'll be doing some cooking later...er, or at least trying to that is! Yes, it does sneak up on you-I am so bloated and I am sure I now know why-sodium! Any more suggestions are certainly welcome. 

Oh, I ate the sodium free low fat cottage cheese plain...no wonder it was nasty. I'll try it w/Splenda next time.


----------



## atherjen (Feb 8, 2004)

you welcome girl! dont worry about the bloat right now, once you clean up those ol sodium-ladden sources it'll drop right off! eat lots of veggies to keep those potassium levels up and help to clear your system out faster!
oh yes! and I went back and read that you use those fat free italtian dressing!  thats FULL of sodum, Id hate to tell you to stop using it... but it has got to be one of the worst!  

hope you have a great day hun! Im off to the gym soon


----------



## jstar (Feb 8, 2004)

Oh my...yes I did just figure out the ff italian has lots of sodium..grrr but I was almost out anyways, no biggie. What could I use in place on my salads? 

Today is Leg day for me, how 'bout you?


----------



## jstar (Feb 8, 2004)

Sun 2/8...9 weeks, 6 days out 

This comp is creeping up...I'm really in the full swing of things now. This morning I went food shopping and bought tons of fresh veggies: zucchini squash, yellow peppers, mushrooms, onions, cucumbers, bag o'salad, carrots, eggplant and will be picking up some red and green peppers tomorrrow. I also bought taboule-never had it before but it's sort of like cous cous or rice. I also bought some skinless chicken breast (not the deli kind!), oats, egg whites, apples and some salsa (the lowest sodium one I could find). I just cooked up a bunch of chicken and cut up peppers, onions, eggplant, mushrooms and zucchini w/2 tsp olive oil. Just had some...it was so good. I am culinary-challenged but I am trying to eat cleaner so I have to learn how to cook and be creative. 

I also met with my trainer today. I told him I was nervous and that 10 weeks is not enough time and I felt like I have made no significant reductions in body fat yet. He calmed me down and said that we DO have enough time and that I have made progress. He said my legs are looking good and the rest will dall into place. Because we met at a different location today we didn't do a bodyfat analysis. He is doing that next week. My new diet is on the way. I should have it tonight and be able to post it up tomorrow. He is also helping me get a posing suit through one of his connections - the turnaround is only about a week so TG we still have plenty of time to order me one. I do have a suit for the night show but for prejudging I need a bikini in all black. Here is my workout from today:

Legs/Calves/Hips/Cardio:

3 POS Smith Squat: 3x12@50
3 POS Leg Press: 3x15@90
DB Lunges on Platform:3x12@30
Cable SLDL: 3x12@60
Seated Leg Curl:2x15@50, 1x12@55
Seated Leg Extension: 3x12@37.5
Seated Calf Press: 3x15@90
Inner Thigh Machine: 2x20@60
Outer Thigh Machine: 2x20@50

10 min stairmaster (cooldown)...85 cals

Well I can't do Hack Squats anymore...too much pressure on my knees. Good grief! I hope I am not getting old. 

Meals:

M1
Bagel
2 TBL PB-Nat

M2
Toasted Soy Pita with Grilled Veggies: onions, mushrooms, peppers, zucchini and eggplant...mmmm

M3
1/2 cup oats
1 scoop protein

M4
2 soy pitas
1/2 cup lf cottage cheese
sf hot chocolate

1535
P:117
C:202
F:27

I know, I know NO SOY pitas...


----------



## jstar (Feb 10, 2004)

*9 weeks, 5 days out*


Meals:

M1
2 slices ww bread
2 TBL Natty PB

M2
3 oz chicken breast
1/2 cup taboule
1 cup grilled veggies

M3
red delicious apple
1 scoop protein

pre-wo: 1 TBL Natty PB, 1 TBL Oats

M4
2 cups grilled veggies
1/2 cup lf cottage cheese
soy pita

extras: 2 sf hot chocolates

1589
P:112
C:188
F:43

Workout: Chest/Biceps/Rear Delts/Cardio

Chest:
DB Incline Press 3x15@15
DB Flyes(flat): 3x15@20
DB Declines: 3x15@15
Pec Flyes:3x15@30

Biceps:
DB Hammer Curls: 3x12@10
DB Curls: 3x12@10
Cable Curls: 3x15@30
DB Incline Curls: 3x12@10

Rear Delts:
Close grip Reverse Pulldowns: 3x15@110

Cardio:
15 min stairs...126 cal
15 min treadmill, 15.0 incline, 3-3.5mph...168cal
total: 294 cal


----------



## atherjen (Feb 10, 2004)

soy pitas?  are u allowed to have those... ? haha 
whats taboule?  

Im so glad to see you preparing good foods hun!!  no more processed high sodium stuff! how you feeling? is the lil water bloat dissipating? 
did you get the low sodium cottage cheese? 

hmm on my salads too i add a lil olive oil or salsa, Mrs Dash and lots of grilled veggies.


----------



## jstar (Feb 10, 2004)

Hey Jen 

Yeah I am waking up looking leaner so that's a good sign. 

Soy pitas...um no, not allowed. It was the last one, I promise!

Taboule is an Indian dish, sort of like rice. The brand I buy is Near East (a Quaker product). chk out the website: www.neareast.com.
It's even easier to prepare than rice. You just stir in 1 cup hot boiling water and let it sit in the fridge overnight and take it out the next day ready to eat. Pretty convenient and not too high in sodium either.

I love experimenting with new foods!


----------



## jstar (Feb 10, 2004)

I'm getting a bit frustrated with my trainer...

He started training a local sports team last week so I know he has been busy with that but I feel like I am not being treated right.

Last Sat we had an appt and when I arrived he was not there. He had an appt to meet w/the team for the 1st time and it ran longer than he expected. He ended up calling his receptionist at the studio and apologized to me and told me to go on and workout on my own since I was already there. He asked me to meet him the next day at another gym alot closer to my house. I said ok and asked him for directions. He said he would call me that night w/directions. He never did. I tried to call the cell # he gave me but it was an invalid #. So I figured out where the gym was and met him there. He was training the team and I had to wait until he was done which was a good 30+ mins at least. (I didn't keep track). So then he apologized to me again and we trained legs. I told him I am nervous about my current conditioning and having only 10 weeks left...he said I would be ready and not to worry. I said are we going to do a bodyfat test? What about my diet changes? He told me at the onset that we would be changing my diet and taking bf% every 3  weeks and now it has been 6...He said my diet is done and he just has to email it to me and he would do that Sun night. So I ck my email on Mon am--no diet. I call him up yesterday and his receptionist says he is with someone training and I left my work number for him to call back. He never called back. So I left work for the day and wanted to make sure he didn't call me back at work so I called again when I got home. This time I spoke to him and he sounded like he was in a rush. He said he would email the diet last night...now it's tues and still nothing!

He has been an excellent trainer up to this point but now I am getting mad. I don't want to ditch him because it's too late to find someone else and I know it's just b/c of the team and initial meetings with him. I will give him another chance and if this keeps up I will end it. It's just that he has some good connections and can get me some exposure so I am hesitant to call it quits with him.


----------



## Stacey (Feb 10, 2004)

Hey Girl-- I'm happy that you got your prescription refilled for the pills your on--PM what kind your on. Just curious... 

I hope you are having a good day today--and don't worry about those slip ups the other day-- I have had a lot lately!!! 

Smile honey!


----------



## jstar (Feb 10, 2004)

TY Stacey - I will PM you now I still need to check out your journal...

Jen- I forgot to answer your other question. No, I haven't bought the sodium free cottage cheese yet. Going to use up what I have left of the old ones and then switch.


----------



## Stacey (Feb 10, 2004)

Anytime


----------



## atherjen (Feb 10, 2004)

ah girl I really hope that things work out with you and your trainer. that must be very ruff, especially having him put things off over and over again on you... and these times preparing are stressful enough.  Hopefully it will all work out!

hmm that taboule doesnt sound bad.. .. I think I recall seeing it now that you mention what it is. 
once you get that low sodium cottage cheese let me know, we can make it taste very yummy and still be good.. promise!


----------



## jstar (Feb 11, 2004)

*Tues 2/10...9 weeks, 4 days out*

Meals:

M1
2 ww toast
2 TBL PB-Nat

M2
3 oz grilled chicken
1 cup grilled veggies
1/2 cup taboule

M3
red delicious apple
1 scoop protein

M4
4 plain rice cakes
1/2 cup lf cottage cheese

M5
1 cup oats
1 TBL PB
1/3 cup eggwhites

1497.5
P:95.05
F:41.5
C:184.75

Workout: Back/Triceps/Cardio

Back:
DB Rows: 1x12@15, 2x12@20
Close Grip PD: 1x12@40, 1x8@50, 1x12@40
Behind the Neck PD: 3x12@40
Cable Bent Row: 3x12@40

Triceps:
Tricep Rope PD: 2x12@40
Nosebreakers: 3x12@20
DB Extension: 1x12@15, 2x12@12
Tricep PD Machine: 2x12@40

Stairmaster: 15 min....153 cals
Treadmill, 15.0 incline, 3-3.5 mph....147 cals
300 cals total


----------



## Stacey (Feb 11, 2004)

Awesome workout & Meals girl!!!


----------



## Jill (Feb 11, 2004)

Wow Jstar, you really are on track with your diet and training. Keep up the hard work


----------



## jstar (Feb 11, 2004)

thanks ladies!!! I appreciate the encouragement


----------



## jstar (Feb 13, 2004)

*Update...*

 Update

I still haven't gotten an update on my diet from my trainer and I am livid. I contemplated dropping him and giving up but I really want to compete! I am definitely going to train myself after this comp is over. I'm meeting the *jerk* tomorrow to get my BF% and pics done. And hopefully my diet! 

I have been half-assed about posting and stressed with my new job and trainer, etc. I feel I have made very little progress in reducing my bodyfat in the first 7 weeks. Now I am 9 weeks out I absolutely MUST be hardcore, full throttle, let nothing stand in my way about this comp! 

This is my last full week of work here. Now I go PT, Tue-Thur. This means I have more time off to train, cook my meals and pose. You are gonna see me do a complete 180 now...get ready!!!


----------



## jstar (Feb 13, 2004)

*Fri 2/13   9 weeks, 1 day out*


Meals:

M1
1/2 cup oats
2 TBL PB
1/3 cup eggwhites

M2
grilled chicken...still no food scale, getting one tomorrow!
grilled veggies

M3
1 scoop Ultra Size
1 scoop BodyTec

M4

M5


Workout: Shoulders/Abs/Low Back & 30 cardio

will post later tonight

BTW...Wed/Thr were nontraining days


----------



## jstar (Feb 13, 2004)

*Contest Update*


I spoke to the promoter of my show today and found out some more info on the show. Basically everything posted on the website about the show is WRONG! Here is how "Figure" is going to go down:

What they are looking for:
"An average fit girl with good muscle tone" Definitely NOT a hard physique at all and most likely less muscular than the fitness competitors. So pretty much the same look they wanted at Fitness America I guess. I may shoot for 10% instead of 9% now..it all depends on how I look. When it gets down to the nitty gritty I will decide then. Last comp I held water so my water level will play a HUGE role.

Day Before Show:
We meet to check in. BB are tested for drugs, Fig is not.

Prejudging:
Orginally they said we must wear black bikinis and black heels and do some poses....that got nixed. Now we are wearing our regular suits (2 piece) doing quarter turn comparisons in groups and a stage walk. Top 5 in short and tall class go on to finals.

Night Show:
Top 5 from each class return. Same quarter turns and stage walk as prejudging. Top 5 overall get trophies. Top 3 get $$$$ and qualify for National in November in Baltimore.

There will be 1 class unless there are over 7 girls then it will be 2.

I am SO GLAD I don't have to buy another suit!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 13, 2004)

*Re: Update...*



> _*Originally posted by jstar *_
> Update
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jstar (Feb 14, 2004)

I am FURIOUS!!!!! 

I drove an hour to meet my trainer today at 2pm. I get there and his studio has a sign in the window saying closed. Then there was a guy in a truck waiting outside in the parking lot. He asked me if I was supposed to meet my trainer and I said yes, at 2. Then this guy is like well I am supposed to train today with him at 2! Can you believe this! Both of us waited til 2:05 then left. The whole way home I was thinking 9 weeks out, 9 weeks out....there isn't enough time! I REALLY want to do this show on 4/17 but I feel SO out of shape.  My ex-trainer is doing that show too so I would have to see him the night before at the competitors meeting and then possibly at the show as well. 

I can't decide whether to do the show or not and how to diet for the next 9 weeks. I must be around 16% because of all the cheating and crap I've been through with my problems the past few weeks! I am really ready to lose this FAT and get lean for the summer. I still want to compete tho. GRRRR

HELP!!!!!


----------



## I'm Trying (Feb 14, 2004)

Sorry to hear about what happened. I'm sure there are plenty of people hear that can give you good advice. Wish I could be of some help but I'm in the baby stage of all of this. Cheer up I'm sure you can do good in that contest if you stay positive!!


----------



## jstar (Feb 14, 2004)

TY you are sweet to try to help. If anything this has just added fuel to the fire! I think I would be more upset if I just gave up. I mean it is like by him blowing me off he is saying "I have no faith that you will do well in this show and I don't want it to reflect on me since I trained you." HA HA... I will show HIM!!! 

I am thinking of doing TP's carb cyling plan...hoping someone can help set me up. I'm gonna try to work something out this afternoon....


----------



## aggies1ut (Feb 14, 2004)

Well first off, try to help yourself the best you can. Read up on carb cycling, read others journals who are on the plan. I know that training routines and meal plans are hard enough, even without competing, but do the best you can till you can get some help. Jodi is in Vegas this weekend, but she should be able to help ya by Monday.


----------



## jstar (Feb 14, 2004)

Thanks aggies1ut 

I just PM'd Jodi. I have been reading Jill's journal and Rocks too. I read both TP's articles and will try to come up with something on my own to start tomorrow. That way I can just get started at least. 

TY


----------



## I'm Trying (Feb 14, 2004)

Way to get that fire going!! Show up your ex trainer and use this motivation to kick some butt!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 14, 2004)

Hey  

I'm sorry about your ex trainer hon, that's really messed up.  
I just started carb cycling a few days ago, so you can also look in my journal, I hope we both see great results with it


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 14, 2004)

Jstar...sorry to hear about your trainer.  I hope all works out for you.

In lookin at your diet, it doesn't look like your getting enough protein.  Also are you still eatting the one with the bagels, etc?  I would toatlly cut out anything with flour, sugar, milk, etc.  Anything that comes from the inside isles of the foodstore should be off limits.  Except oats, cream of rice, cream of wheat.

Also, when you did your bodyfat, did he do three sites or 9?  Doing 9 sites make a big difference.


----------



## atherjen (Feb 14, 2004)

girl thats terrible news!! BUT dont you fret, dont need your trainer anyways, much knowledgable and experiened ladies here that can help you out big time! 
Keep you head up and try not to get stressed! you CAN do this!!


----------



## jstar (Feb 14, 2004)

I'm Trying = Yes, I will show him up ha ha!!!

Greeky = GL with carb cycling. So many people have had success with it on this board. It must be a good plan! LOL we can suffer through our no carb days together 

JLB001 = I am not gonna eat anymore breads, bagel or crap...yeah that diet was only supposed to be for 3 weeks but its been 7. And he wanted me at 1200 cals...but I sort have been doing my own thing lately. I am going to do the Carb Cyling plan now: No, Low, High. Still trying to figure out what to do right now. I will post something soon or 1st thing tomorrow. 

AJ - Awww sweetie, thanks. With all the support here I know I can do it!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 14, 2004)

You need to stop all cheating at once
You dont need your trainer...its still 9 weeks out so you have some time. Relax Its better you find out his true colors now as opposed to 4 weeks out

We are here for ya


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 14, 2004)

My diet stays around 1200 calories.  Its very basic and simple if you want it.  But it isn't a carb cycle.   I tend to keep my carbs under 100 when dieting down.   Just let me know if you would like it, you can always play around with the carbs to do a carb cycle if you wanted.


----------



## Jenny (Feb 15, 2004)

Hey Jstar  I can't believe I haven't read your journal before  Just read the whole thing 
Your trainer should be fired, that's for sure  You're paying him good money and he's not doing what he's supposed to at all.. 

I'll be watching you from now on


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 15, 2004)

JLB  those are some low calories 

Jstar, today's a no carb day for me but luckily I have my chocolate eggs


----------



## jstar (Feb 15, 2004)

Leslie: You're right, better now than later. There is still enough time to do this! I definitely don't need him at all!  

JLB: 1200 cals is too low for me unless I am cycling my calories and one of the days is 1200....thank you for the offer though!  

Hi Jenny Thanks for checking in and catching up on my personal trainer saga Yeah, he still owes me $45 since I always paid in advance. What a jerk! I will be sure to tell all my co-competitors never to go to him! What goes around comes around, right?

Hi Greeky   chocolate EASTER eggs??? Oh, I get it you close your eyes and pretend your eggs are really chocolate eggs


----------



## jstar (Feb 15, 2004)

*Stats*

I haven't weighed or measured myself in 7 weeks! Here is the update:

Current Stats: 2/15/04 (AM)
Weight: 137
Tanita: 31%
Waist - Narrowest Part: 27.75"
Waist - at Navel: 29.25"
Hips: 39"
Thigh: 22.5"
Calve: 13.75"
Bicep: 10.5" (unflexed), 11" flexed

Previous Stats: 12/27/04 (AM)
Weight: 147
Tanita: 32%
*Calipers - 7 site: 16.7%*
Bio BF%: 16.1%
No measurements

--------------------------------------------------
The tanita sucks for bf% and is way off because it takes into account your water/fluid weight as well as your fat weight. The actual readout is approximately double the real amount of bodyfat. So previously when I was 32% on the tanita I was actually 16.7%. (approximately half the amount)
So I figure I am approx 15.5% BF. 

Before:
147
16.7%
LBM: 122.5
Fat: 24.5

Now:
137
15.5%
LBM: 115.8
Fat: 21.2

Goal:
127-128
10%
LBM: 115+-
Fat: 12+- (give or take)

So I have about 9 or so lbs of fat to lose.

*** A lot of you are probably thinking whoa I lost 7 lbs LBM but I honestly don't think it was that much. When I originally tested I was bloated and holding lots of water. In the past few weeks I've eliminated a lot of sodium laden foods from my diet so I think that has a lot to do with it. I believe I lost about 3 lbs fat, 4-5 lbs water and the rest was muscle  (2-3 lbs) possibly. Weird cuz I feel more muscular but who knows they are only estimations. Going by how I look in the mirror I'd say 9 lbs to lose is accurate.


----------



## jstar (Feb 15, 2004)

*Taking a stab at carb cycling....*

Training Schedule:
***posing = 5-10 minutes

Sun - chest/biceps, pose 

Mon - abs/lower back, pose /30 CARDIO

Tues -  back/triceps, pose/30 CARDIO

Wed -  OFF

Thur -  abs, lower back, pose

Fri - shoulders, pose/30 CARDIO

Sat - Legs, pose

Today is a NO carb day....not sure how to break up the rest.


----------



## jstar (Feb 15, 2004)

*Sun 2/15....8 weeks, 6 days out..NO CARB DAY*

M1
MetRX RTD
240
P:40
C:15 (Sugars: 3) 
F:3

M2
1.25 cups eggwhites
2 T salsa
1 cup mushrooms
3 Fish oil caps
215
P:31
C:9 - veggies
F:3g fish oill

M3
4 oz cooked ground turkey
grilled onions & yellow peppers 
3 fish caps
280
C:8 (veggies)
P:21
F:18
crap...I thought the ground turkey was 7-8g fat but its 15g! I was gonna have this for meal #4 too but now I won't. 

Rest of day: protein only...although I am not very hungry today 

M4
1.25 scoops protein
1.5 teasp. PB
198.5
C:7
P:24
F:7

M5...1/2 oz peanuts

Totals:
1015.5
C:41.5 (incl veggies - am I suppose to?)
P:118
F:38

my appetite is non existent today but I am sure that will change soon.

Workout:
I didn't make it to the gym before they closed today. My boyfriend needed a ride to his mechanic and we were waiting around for his call all day. I am going to his apartment to workout now though. Plan on doing chest/bi's maybe some crunches...I will post it up later!

Update:
Chest:
DB Inclines 3x15, 20 , 20 - 15lbs
DB Flat Flyes 3x15 - 15lbs
DB Declines 3x15 - 15lbs
DB Pec Flyes 3x20 - 5lbs

Biceps:
I only had 5's and 15lbs DBs available so I had to go with the 5's 

DB Hammers 3x30 - 5lbs
DB Curls 3x30 - 5lbs
BB Curls 3x12 - 25lbs
DB Incline Curls 3x30 - 5lbs

Other:
glutes, hips floor exercises

***Note: My training needs to be INTENSIFIED some. Instead of trying to do sets of 15 for everything I am going to go heavier with all my upper body work aiming for failure in the 8-12 range. I will keep my reps higher for legs and lower body since I don't need any growth there. If my a** gets any bigger I will need 2 zip codes


----------



## Jill (Feb 16, 2004)

I never count the carbs in my veggies.


----------



## jstar (Feb 16, 2004)

*THE PLAN*

YAY...I talked to Jodi! She is very busy helping alot of people already but offered to pop in here and help me tweak from time to time! Works for me!

Ok- I am debating whether to still do this show at this point....9 weeks is not a lot of time relatively speaking. It can be done, yes, but I feel so rushed! I DEFINITELY want to compete again but may wind up doing a fall show instead...there are at least 2 I want to do in the fall that I can think of.  Competing just to compete is not my goal...I want to do this right this time. Right now I am still undecided but I am going forth with the carb cycling plan and will decide if I feel "ready" in a few weeks. If I don't then I will focus on staying lean for the summer and training heavy to build up a bit more....keep ya posted!


----------



## jstar (Feb 16, 2004)

New Plan:

Sun - abs/lower back & 30 NO 
Mon - shoulders LO 
Tu - abs/lower back & 30 NO 
Wed - legs HI 
Thur - OFF NO 
Fri  - chest/biceps & 30 LO 
Sat - Back/Triceps HI 

Comments?


----------



## jstar (Feb 16, 2004)

2/16 Mon - LOW

Meals

M1
1 cup oats 
1/2 cup blueberries
1 cup eggwhites
487.5
P:40
C:54
F:6

M2
4 oz cooked ground turkey
1 cup grilled onion/pepper
3 fish caps
P:22
C:0
F:17

M3 - POSTWO
1 cup oats
1/2 cup blueberries
.75 cups egg whites - ran out
487.5
P:40
C:54
F:6

M4
2 scoops protein
1 cup grilled veggies
3 fish oil caps
260
P:40
C:6
F:6

M5
2 TBL PB - felt sick ---
190
P:8
C:2
F:16

1705
P:150
C:118...not inc veg or fruit
F:51
Shoulders:
Cable Upright Rows - upstairs
12/50
12/60
12/60

DB 3 way shoulders
12/12...vertical
12/12...twist
12/12...horizontal

Arnold DB Press
9/10
9/10
9/10

Cable Bar Front Raises
8/20
8/20
8/20

Smith Military Press
12/20+bar
9/20+bar
8/20+bar

Seated DB Lateral Raise
12/5
12/5
12/5

Standing DB Rear Delts
12/5
8/8
9/8

Reverse Close Grip PDs
12/50
12/50
12/50

Shrugs - Bar (downstairs)
12 facing front
12 facing back

I went heavier than usual today. The cable front raises and rear delts feel especially good!


----------



## jstar (Feb 16, 2004)

There is a company hiring I REALLY want to work for - I am applying for it today. I really suck at cover letters...I just use the basics (ie copied from a colleague) he he.

Wish me luck! I need something, geesh!!!


----------



## Jodi (Feb 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by jstar *_
> New Plan:
> 
> Sun - abs/lower back & 30 NO
> ...


What's this lower back thing?
Your split needs to be changed if it can.  Chest then back and then basically nothing heavy until 4 days later.  I don't like that.  Its not spread out enough.


----------



## jstar (Feb 16, 2004)

Maybe it's confusing. Lower back = medicine ball hyperextensions and regular hyperextensions...nothing heavy. 

Oh, wait ---I will come up with something different and post later.


----------



## jstar (Feb 16, 2004)

How about:

S-shoulders+30 *LO* 
M-Chest/Biceps*HI* 
T-abs+30*NO* 
W-back/triceps*LO* 
T-OFF *NO* 
F-legs*HI* 
S-abs+30*NO* 

except this week I already did
Sun - chest/bi *NO* 
Mon - shoulders *LO*


----------



## Jodi (Feb 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by jstar *_
> How about:
> 
> S-shoulders+30 *LO*
> ...


Sun - Shoulders- Low
Mon - Abs/Cardio- No
Tues - Back/Tris - High
Weds - Chest/Tris - Low
Thurs - Off - No
Fri - Legs - High
Sat - Abs/Cardio - No

Repeat


----------



## jstar (Feb 16, 2004)

Thanks Jodi 

I'll pick up with this schedule starting tomorrow.


----------



## Jodi (Feb 16, 2004)

I made 1 minor change to split up the upper body a bit more and accomodate for recovery, especially on legs:

Sun - Shoulders- Low
Mon - Abs/Cardio- No
Tues - Legs- High
Weds - Chest/Tris - Low
Thurs - Off - No
Fri - Back/Tris- High
Sat - Abs/Cardio - No

Repeat

Keep your reps 8-10 and your weight heavy.  Hitting failure in that 8-10 range.


----------



## jstar (Feb 17, 2004)

K 

Thanks again!


----------



## Jill (Feb 17, 2004)

Hope you diet is going good. How are you feeling on the no carb day(s) so far? Missing your 'everday' bagels? j/k

Jodi is great when it comes to this diet stuff. Shes tough, theres no doubt about that, I quite enjoy it actually. Good luck with all sweetie.


----------



## jstar (Feb 17, 2004)

Hi Jill 

Now why did you have to go and mention bagels?  

I've only had 1 no carb day yet so far so good. I actually feel pretty today. Not much of an appetite for my carbs today. Hope I am not getting sick 

How a' ya? (I am from Boston...we can't pronounce our "R"s


----------



## atherjen (Feb 17, 2004)

your gonna do awesome hun!!  
hope your not coming down with anything either!


----------



## jstar (Feb 17, 2004)

ha I just posted in your journal too hun! Hope your having a great day!


----------



## jstar (Feb 17, 2004)

Tues  2/17 - HIGH

Planned workout for tonight: LEGS

M1
1 cup oats
1/2 cp blueberries
1/2 cup ew

M2
roasted potato/corn
steak
green beans
1/2 apple

M3
4 oz turkey
1 cup veggies

M4-PREWO
M5 - POSTWO
M6 - ?

I may only be able to get in 5 meals today. My tummy doesn't feel so good


----------



## Jodi (Feb 17, 2004)

Skip the potato from now on. 

Only sweet potatos.

Regualrd potatos are not allowed


----------



## jstar (Feb 17, 2004)

gotcha

how are ya today Jodi?


----------



## jstar (Feb 17, 2004)

My friend just inviting me to THE CHEESECAKE FACTORY I can't go


----------



## Jill (Feb 17, 2004)

You can go to the cheesecake factory, you just cant have anything off of the menu. Except for maybe water and diet coke.


----------



## jstar (Feb 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> You can go to the cheesecake factory, you just cant have anything off of the menu. Except for maybe water and diet coke.



Yeah OK..talk about torture 

I cant go at all..gotta do legs tonight. I am going later than usual to avoid the crowds.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 17, 2004)

I always ditch my friends to eat or train but they still love me


----------



## jstar (Feb 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> I always ditch my friends to eat or train but they still love me



Me too Greeky! 

Last time I went out to eat with my coworkers the place they wanted to go had nothing healthy on the menu except a plain old garden salad...I ordered a salad with chicken but it was cooked in too much oil. I could barely eat it. They ordered 3 HUGE appetizers all deep fried kaka gross, yuck! in addition to their dinners! They couldn't understand why I didn't want any - ewwww!

I love sweets more than fried foods.


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 18, 2004)

Jstar...are they big people?   

When eatting out, tell the person waiting on you that your going to be the difficult one outta the bunch, I always tell them I can't have the opils, etc on my chicken or any sauce, etc....If you kinda prepare the wait person ahead of time, they don't look at ya like your nuts when you ask for certain things.


----------



## Jodi (Feb 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Jstar...are they big people?
> 
> When eatting out, tell the person waiting on you that your going to be the difficult one outta the bunch, I always tell them I can't have the opils, etc on my chicken or any sauce, etc....If you kinda prepare the wait person ahead of time, they don't look at ya like your nuts when you ask for certain things.


I do the same and 99% of the time they just say no problem, we'll cook it however you like!  Of course I always get laughed at by the people I'm with but I don't care.  There is a reason I look the way I do and there is a reason they look the way they do


----------



## jstar (Feb 18, 2004)

2/17/04 HIGH

Meals:

M1
1 cup oats
1/2 cup bb
1/2 cup ew
3 fish
517.5
c-54
p-40
f-9

M2
steak
potato/corn
green beans
370
c-35
p-25
f-10

M3
4 oz turkey
1 cup veggies
120
c-0
p-25
f-2.5

M4 - PREWO
1 cup oats
1/2 cup bb
1/2 cup ew
517.5
c-54
p-40
f-9

M5- POSTWO
1 cup oats
1/4 bb
1/2 cup ew
3 fish
484.5
c-54
p-40
f-9

M6
2 tbl PB
190
c-4
p-8
f-16

2199.5 
c-201 (not inc fruit/veg)
p-178
f-55.5

LEGS:

DB Lunges w/3 steps: 12/15, 12/20, 12/25
Squats: 12,15,12 with bar
Roman DL: 4/95, 12/65, 10/75
Leg Extensions: 12/40, 9/50, 9/50
Lying Leg Curls: 10/40, 7/40, 3/40+5/20
Seated Calf Raise: 15/50, 10/70, 10/70


----------



## Jodi (Feb 18, 2004)

> 1/2 cup bb



What is this?

NO MORE POTATOES!!!!!!!!!!!  Where's the protein in Meal 6?  And why so much damn PB? 

If you want to compete in less than 9 weeks.

NO MORE CHEATS!!!!!!!


----------



## Jill (Feb 18, 2004)

Shes the boss alright!


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 18, 2004)

wow...


----------



## Stacey (Feb 18, 2004)

Scary!!!


Hi JSTAR


----------



## Jodi (Feb 18, 2004)

Now you guys just think I'm some meanie 

She wants to compete.  She needs to understand that if she is going to compete she can't cheat.

I'm not being mean, she asked for my help.


----------



## jstar (Feb 18, 2004)

BB= blueberries

This post is from yesterday--I couldn't edit the other one. Yeah I know no more potatoes.

No more PB, k...yeah I screwed up that meal but I didn't cheat


----------



## atherjen (Feb 18, 2004)

Jodi's tuff but its worth it!  you'll do awesome jstar! do you like sweet taters? they're SOO much better than reg ol plain ones!


----------



## Jill (Feb 18, 2004)

Cut up sweet potatos or yams-i cut them like french fries (I think you can have them?) add some spices, and bake. I actually prefer these to real potatos. I like them with sea salt! Yummy, fries!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 18, 2004)

Jill, do you spray them w pam or use a nonstick cookie sheet?


----------



## Jill (Feb 18, 2004)

Yup, I use pam, usually on a non stick cookie sheet.


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 18, 2004)

I know Jodi...you want her to do her best in her show.

I was gonna fuss about the PB, but thought it would sound better coming from you!  Too much sugar and fat in it.  I couldn't have PB,  blueberries, peas, corn or carrots on my cutting diet.  White spuds got cut a little closer in, like 6 weeks from the show.
Jstar...stick to the diet!  no cheating...the diet is the key!


----------



## jstar (Feb 18, 2004)

good idea Jill. To clarify I only had those reg potatoes once - yesterday but I had to post all yesterdays meals again because I couldn't edit.

I dont think I can have sea salt 

I like mine w/cinnamon 

Going to the gym- I will post meals and wo later for today


----------



## Jodi (Feb 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by jstar *_
> BB= blueberries
> 
> This post is from yesterday--I couldn't edit the other one. Yeah I know no more potatoes.
> ...


Ok, thats right you mentioned the potato yesterday.

As far as the PB ~ I can't control myself with it.  That is why when I was prepping for my comp I didn't have any nuts or nut butters in my house.  I ditched them all.  As a matter of fact I haven't bought anymore since.  Its easier that way.  As much as I like it, its the only thing I can't control.  

2T of PB without any other food IMO is a cheat when prepping for a comp.  You have to more strict than you've ever been before.  You only have 8.5 weeks.  This is for you.  This is what you want to do and the only person that can get you up on that stage looking your best is you.  I can help guide you as well as all of us here on IM, but ultimately you have to do it.  Just think of that the next time you really want that PB and think to yourself - Is it really worth it? 

I apologize if I sound mean but if I told you "its alright, don't worry about it, try to be better" etc etc. etc. You will get nowhere!  I'm sorry, but I don't baby things.  I tell it like it is and those that I help here on IM and at work everyday know that.  I will stick with you and help you as best as I can but don't expect a little slap on the wrist


----------



## Jodi (Feb 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> I know Jodi...you want her to do her best in her show.
> 
> I was gonna fuss about the PB, but thought it would sound better coming from you!  Too much sugar and fat in it.  I couldn't have PB,  blueberries, peas, corn or carrots on my cutting diet.  White spuds got cut a little closer in, like 6 weeks from the show.
> Jstar...stick to the diet!  no cheating...the diet is the key!


Feel free to rip anytime.  She needs all our help and support.  That's what this board is for


----------



## nikegurl (Feb 18, 2004)

hi jstar - just read your whole journal.  you're in GREAT hands with jodi so don't worry about that terrible trainer you had!  (but i'd be furious too)

one small suggestion - totally ditch that tanita scale for bodyfat %.  you said you're usually half what the scale says.  oddly enough - i usually test at least 3-4% higher than what the scale says.  it's just so totally unreliable and not even consistent.

maybe there's someone at your gym who can do 9 point measurements even if they aren't training you?


----------



## jstar (Feb 18, 2004)

I'm back.

Now Jodi I NEVER said you were mean 
Of course I know this is for me and its gonna get tough. Bring it on, babe.

JLB - I am doing the TP carb cycle and fruit is allowed. 

Now that you mention it I am confused about the whole PB thing - is it not allowed at all even tho it can be used as a fat source according to the diet? 

Nikegurl - Yep the Tanita numbers are worthless but I find they are consistent  anyways I have never been able to find anyone who does 9 site calipers or even calipers for that matter. Honestly I would rather rely on how I look in the mirror to tell where I am at


----------



## jstar (Feb 18, 2004)

Oh and Jodi you reduced my cardio from 3 days to 2? Is that enough at this point?


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Feb 18, 2004)

if you reduce cardio you are going to come in flat and not sharp.   I learned the hard way...I will not drop calories but I will do more cardio to be bigger fuller lean and harder... 

identical Body builders at 4,000 caloires a day at 5 days of cardio 30-40 minutes vs 3000 caloires a day at 2-3 days cardio.  Who is going to come in bigger and leaner, stronger?
body biulder at 4,000 caloires becuase they have a bigger engione and more muscles to feed...

JUSY My 2 cents


----------



## Jodi (Feb 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by jstar *_
> Oh and Jodi you reduced my cardio from 3 days to 2? Is that enough at this point?


2 days is enough for now.  We will increase as needed.  Let's save the cardio tweak for when it is needed most. 

Make sure those 2 sessions are HIIT!


----------



## jstar (Feb 19, 2004)

*Wed Feb 18th = LOW*

M1
1 cup oats
1/2 cup eggwhites
1/4 cup blueberries
3 fish
423
C:54
P:25
F:9

M2
4oz cooked chick breast
1 cup veggies
3 fish
230
C:0
P:33
F:5


M3
4oz cooked chick breast
1 cup veggies
200
C:0
P:33
F:2

M4 POSTWO
1 cup oats
1/4 cup bb
1/2 cup eggwhites
393
C:54
P:25
F:6
M5
chocolate eggs
1 cup eggwhites
1 TBL cocoa
splenda
3 fish caps
150
C:3
P:27
F:3

1396
C:111
P:143
F:25

Chest/Biceps:
DB Incline Press: 12x15, 12x20,10x25
DB Fly: 3x10x25
DB Decline Press: 3x10x20
Chest Press: 7x55, 10x50, 10x50
DB Hammers: 12x10, 10x12, 10x12
DB Curls: 3x10x12
Cable Curls:12x30, 8x40, 8x40
DB Incline Curls: 3x10x12
Rev PD: 3x8x60


----------



## jstar (Feb 19, 2004)

*Thurs 2/19 - NO*

No workout today - just posing.

M1
chocolate eggs
1 cup eggwhites
1 TBL cocoa
cinnamon
splenda
3 fish
162
c:3
p:31
F:3.6

M2
4 oz cooked chicken breast
1 cup veggies
170
c:0
p:33
f:2

M3
2 scoops protein 
200
c:6
p:34
f:3

M4 = 1 hr after M3
1/2 cup ew
1 tbl cocoa
coffee
3 fish
102
c:3
p:16
f:3.6

M5 
2 oz ground turkey
1 cup veggies
1 TBL PB
235
c:2
p:14.5
f:15.5

M6
2 oz chicken
1 TBL PB
165
c:2
p:37
f:10

1034
c:16
p:165.5
f:37.7


----------



## jstar (Feb 19, 2004)

JLB - sorry I didn't see your post about eating out---

no they are not big, they are skinny/fat. probably don't eat that much all the time but they eat salads/soup for lunch and think skipping meals is a good idea. I just get pissed going out with coworkers when they order a ton of food and I don't have any yet they want to split the bill evenly. Last time we had a big outing at work there were 16 people and they ended up splitting the bill 16 ways. Some had mixed drinks and beers and others had expensive entrees. I ended up paying $17 for a salad w/chicken anc diet coke!!! I will never go out with a big group like that again!!!!

BTW I always call ahead or try to go online and see what the menu is before we go--its much easier to go out with a few ppl or friends.


----------



## jstar (Feb 19, 2004)

JLB - sorry I didn't see your post about eating out---

no they are not big, they are skinny/fat. probably don't eat that much all the time but they eat salads/soup for lunch and think skipping meals is a good idea. I just get pissed going out with coworkers when they order a ton of food and I don't have any yet they want to split the bill evenly. Last time we had a big outing at work there were 16 people and they ended up splitting the bill 16 ways. Some had mixed drinks and beers and others had expensive entrees. I ended up paying $17 for a salad w/chicken anc diet coke!!! I will never go out with a big group like that again!!!!

BTW I always call ahead or try to go online and see what the menu is before we go--its much easier to go out with a few ppl or friends.


----------



## atherjen (Feb 19, 2004)

HEy girlie!  things are looking great! diet is right on!


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 19, 2004)

That isn't fair when they split the bill like that.   I'd tell them to go ---- themself.  

Oh your lucky your diet has some fruits!  I've been keeping my food journal this week and have next week as well.  From there I see what Jon will allow and not allow on Friday.  I know last time, the only fruits I could have was sm apple, and some melon, like honeydew, cantaloup or watermelon, but not a big amount of it.  And it had to be very early in the day. I wasn't allowed berries, oranges, etc.


----------



## jstar (Feb 19, 2004)

Hi AJ Staying warm up there with all that snow? Spring's just around the corner  NOT!  

Hey JLB That's exactly what I should've done! I am sure some people thought..oh gee since were dividing the bill up that way I might as well have a couple mixed drinks! 

Yeah - I am supposed to have a small piece of fruit with carb meals only--you can read up on the specific plan I am following under the diet section, TPs carb cyling diet. I only plan to have berries or 1/2 apple (no bananas etc). Berries and apples have a lot of fiber too. Canteloupe has a decent amount of protein too for a fruit.


----------



## jstar (Feb 20, 2004)

*Abs*

My abs were showing some nice definition this morning after NO carb day...YIPPEEE!!
I can't wait to see them in 8 weeks!!!!


----------



## jstar (Feb 20, 2004)

*Fri 2/20 HIGH*

M1
1 cup oats
1/2 cup bb
1/2 cup eggwhites
multivitamin, calcium

M2
same as M1

....hmmm I'll update later when I have all my meals in!

Back/Triceps:

DB Rows: 12x20, 10x25, 10x25

Assisted Wide Chins: 4xlev.10+4xlev.12
10xlev.14, 10xlev.14

Cable Bent Rows: 12x60, 8x70, 9x70

Triceps Pressdowns: 10x20, 8x25, 10x15

Tricep OH Cable Extension: 3x10x10

Hyperextension: 1x12xbw

Ugh - I got sick of oats today as my carb and wanted to try those sweet tato fries a la Jill....well no sweet potatoes in the house so couldn't do that. So I ate beans instead....OH MY does my tummy feel all bloated and nasty and you guessed it  gross, never again!


----------



## jstar (Feb 20, 2004)

I am in a good mood today Probably because I didn't have to go to work Well I am going to start studying for the ACE exam on May 1st. I need to find a place to get CPR certified soon. The test is 150 multiple choice questions but that doesn't necessarily mean it will be easy I guess. You guys should see the chapter on nutrition, you'd laugh


----------



## atherjen (Feb 20, 2004)

YAY!! its always motivating to see your abs coming through and shining! 8 weeks is going to make a huge diff too! 

if that info on the nutrition is ANYTHING like the one that I was studying last fall..  it was comical to say the least! lol 
Have a great day girl!


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 20, 2004)

Jstar...try the redcross website, they have a list of places you can take the CPR classes with them.


----------



## jstar (Feb 20, 2004)

Hey Ladies 

Happy Friday! 

I think I know somewhere to go around here for my CPR cert. thanks JLB

Just finished rereading chp 1 -exercise physiology. Why do they start with that. To many scientific words 

I've gotta go take care of some errands, be back soon!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 20, 2004)

YEAH About your abs!!!!!! Your doing great girl!!

Have a great weekend!!


----------



## Jodi (Feb 20, 2004)

I would like you to start counting how much splenda you eat per day and post it with your meals.


----------



## jstar (Feb 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> I would like you to start counting how much splenda you eat per day and post it with your meals.



Ok I will post it  - FYI I only use it with chocolate eggs, never with Protein Pancakes. And maybe with my protein powder shakes b/c the taste is nasty


----------



## jstar (Feb 20, 2004)

Thanks Stacey 

Hope you have a nice weekend too!


----------



## jstar (Feb 20, 2004)

Fri 2/20 = no splenda at all today Jodi!


----------



## jstar (Feb 20, 2004)

*Competition*

I am so happy because I have re-connected with my group of fitness friends! :bounce:  There is a lady in my area who is an ex-fitness competitor who has a choreography studio and she hosts several "fitness camps" and posing sessions (aka walking in your heels practice sessions) throughout the year. She and her staff nutritionist (who is also an ex-competitor/champion) sort of bring us all together and coach us on how to walk, tan, train, eat...you name it. Many of the girls do fitness but several others, like myself just do physique. Everyone is so nice and we all have such a great time that competing is actually more of a social event and tons of fun.

Anyways I found out a few of my pals are not competing in April but instead are planning to compete in Canada at the end of May. (FAP Canada). I don't plan to go to Canada because I am afraid to fly plus I really shouldn't be spending that type of money right now. I also found out that there isn't going to be a FAP Boston show this year The whole FAP schedule has changed a lot from last year and I am trying to figure out what I REALLY want to do as far as which shows to compete in. I may do the Aug 14th NY show (FAP) and then set my sights on South Beach in March '05. They have a bus that goes down there specially for contestants..woo hoo! 

I am still planning to do the small show on April 17th but I honestly have to say I am not that excited about it anymore.  Some of it has to do with seeing my extrainer (the JERK!!!) there and part of it is fear I won't be ready! That isn't saying anything bad against Jodi or anyone here at IM, it is just that I placed LAST in my last comp and sort of feel that uneasy feeling about the whole thing...K I am rambling. I just realized how wimpy that sounded shheeesh! Maybe it's because I am sitting here bean-bloated and feeling water logged. Wait, tomorrow is no carb day - check my mood out tomorrow, I will be saying I am too thin and my muscles are flat. IGNORE ME


----------



## jstar (Feb 20, 2004)




----------



## jstar (Feb 21, 2004)

*Fri 2/20 HIGH*

Alright I need to post my meals all at once or this keeps happening. Here is my food intake for yesterday in its entirety:

M1
1 cup oats
1/2 cup bb
1/2 cup ew
multi, calcium
427.5
c:54
p:28
f:6

M2
1 cup oats
1/2 cup bb
1/2 cup ew
427.5
c:54
p:28
f:6

M3 - PREWO
1 cup oats
1/2 cup ew
1 TBL PB
1/2 apple
496
c:56
p:29
f:14

Workout - Back/Tri's (posted a few posts back)

M4 - POSTWO
1 cup refried beans (FF/Sodium free)
1 cup veggies
2 oz ground turkey (cooked)
1/2 apple
3 fish
411
c:36
p:24.5
f:10.5

M5:
1 egg 
mushrooms
red wine vinegar
6 pieces chicken (grilled)
250
c:0
p:33
f:9

M6:
2 scoops protein
1 cup veggies
230
c:6
p:34
f:3

1814.5
c:206
p:176.5
f:48.5


----------



## Jill (Feb 21, 2004)

Keep it up Jstar. You will be ready for comp, dont stress. Just keep up the clean diet-which looks great I might add, and the training! BTW, i like reading your little stories.


----------



## jstar (Feb 21, 2004)

Aww thanks Jill


----------



## atherjen (Feb 21, 2004)

Everything looks GREAT Jstar!! :bounce: diet is right on (I think.. let Jodi recheck.. hehe). 
where did you find the FF/sodium free refried beans??? 

and rant ALL you want, this is your journal. we all have our bad days and thats what its for. you'll look back after comp and see how strong you were to pull through! hang in there!


----------



## Jodi (Feb 21, 2004)

Yes everything looks good.  The only thing that needs to go is the fat in PWO.  no PWO fat please 

Protein & carbs ONLY


----------



## jstar (Feb 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Yes everything looks good.  The only thing that needs to go is the fat in PWO.  no PWO fat please
> 
> Protein & carbs ONLY


----------



## jstar (Feb 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> Everything looks GREAT Jstar!! :bounce: diet is right on (I think.. let Jodi recheck.. hehe).
> where did you find the FF/sodium free refried beans???
> 
> ...



Good Point


----------



## jstar (Feb 21, 2004)

*Sat 2/21 NO*

I woke up late today 

M1
*forgot = 3 fish oil caps, mv, calcium
7 (?) eggwhites
1 TBL Cocoa
2 packs Splenda
1/2 oz almonds

M2
3 oz cooked gr. turkey
grilled onions/cukes/red peppers

M3
1 TBL PB
3 oz cooked chicken

M4
4.5 oz cooked chicken
1 cup grilled veggies(same as above)

M5
2 scoops protein
1 tsp PB
cinnamon
3 packs Splenda


**I made it w/ 1 cup ew then ate about 3 bites of it before dropped it on the floor. I made a new batch w/ 5 ew so I am guessing I ate 7 total.

Abs/Cardio

Med Ball Crunches: 3x12
Med Ball Hypers: 3x12
Cable Crunches: 3x12
V sits: 3x12
Decline Sit Ups: 3x12
Roman Chair:  2x12
Pocket Leg Lifts: 1x12
Inner Thigh: 1x10
Outer Thigh: 1x10
Calves: 1 light set 12 reps 

Treadmill 30 minutes 
3 min wu/ 2 min cd 25 min of intervals
intervals: 4.3 mph/10.0 incline
rest intervals: 3.0 mph/10.0 incline
265 cals

I haven't done any HIT in a while - I need to push harder that was kinda a lame ass workout. Next time I am gonna attempt running during the intervals although I can't run--it's only 12 min though I guess I can handle that.


----------



## Jodi (Feb 21, 2004)

You guys and your choc. eggs.   That's just wrong.


----------



## jstar (Feb 21, 2004)

My package of ground turkey weighed 21.6 oz before cooking and 12 oz after. So if I am doing the math correctly:

4 oz = serving size

21.6oz/4 = 5.4 servings b4 cooked

12.0oz/5.4 sv = 2.2 oz cooked

So 2.2 oz cooked is a serving? 

Seems like nothing


----------



## jstar (Feb 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> You guys and your choc. eggs.   That's just wrong.



You don't like them either Jodi? Geez I went through 3 cartons of eggwhites in the past 3 days---I mean you only get 1.5 cups of eggwhites in a pack---that's nothing


----------



## jstar (Feb 22, 2004)

*Sun 2/22 LOW*

M1
2 cups All Bran
1/2 cup blueberries
3/4 cup eggwhites
2 packs equal

So freakin' good


----------



## jstar (Feb 22, 2004)

Confession: 

I was starving last night (NO carb day) and the PB was there and um...well I had 2 more TBLs. My cals still were low though, it won't happen again I promise!


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Feb 22, 2004)

aslong as caloires total where low it wouldn;t hurt you


----------



## Jodi (Feb 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by jstar *_
> Confession:
> 
> I was starving last night (NO carb day) and the PB was there and um...well I had 2 more TBLs. My cals still were low though, it won't happen again I promise!


That's why I said you need to ditch the PB.  Its uncontrollable.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 22, 2004)

woohooo abs!!!!!!! 

dont worry about your ex trainer, if anything you should work EXTRA hard so you can show him whos boss here!!!!!!!!!
Rock the stage and hope he comes in FAT! 

You use so little splenda I need to be like you


----------



## jstar (Feb 22, 2004)

Yeah my cals were still low so the extra PB didn't do too much damage. It is uncontrollable but I will have to learn to control myself - I live w/my family so I can't throw away all the temptations or they would probably throw me out 

I've managed to stay away from the bread, cookies, ice cream, chips, and all the other freakin sh*t they eat. 

GBC - I used to use a lot too but I really find that I don't need to use so much and food still tastes just as good.


----------



## jstar (Feb 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> woohooo abs!!!!!!!
> 
> dont worry about your ex trainer, if anything you should work EXTRA hard so you can show him whos boss here!!!!!!!!!
> ...



Speaking of my trainer - he called me last week as I was running out the door to go to work. He apologized and still wanted me to give him another chance. He said "I promise I will email your diet today." I was running out the door but basically I just didn't believe him and was like "uh, huh." Well that was Tues and of course he never emailed me, whatever, I don't need his sh*t! So I go to check my answering machine this morning and there is a message on there from his receptionist saying that they need to reschedule my 3pm appt today.  Um, ok, I never MADE another appt with him. They are so unorganized and confused! I don't know how he stays in business!


----------



## atherjen (Feb 22, 2004)

I think your way better off girlie than to try and even depend on him!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 22, 2004)

we are better than your trainer, what a dumbass!


----------



## jstar (Feb 22, 2004)

You guys ARE WAYYYYY BETTERRRRR


----------



## jstar (Feb 22, 2004)

I just ordered PVL choc/PB ---hope it's good!


----------



## atherjen (Feb 22, 2004)

mmmm I love choc/pb shakes!  Hope the PVL one is good! should be I know Jill loves the brand.

oh yah and check ur thread of ur contest pic..


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 22, 2004)

I need to find the PVL samples at GNC I hope I can find them!


----------



## Jill (Feb 22, 2004)

I just bought PVL dark chocolate mousse! Im gonna try it this afternoon!!


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 22, 2004)

PVL????  I'm lost...help


----------



## Jill (Feb 22, 2004)

PVL-Gourmet Whey protein. Im in love with it. Best tasting protein with water!  
http://www.wheygourmet.com/


----------



## jstar (Feb 22, 2004)

Greek - I can't find it anywhere in GNC near me or any other supplement store for that matter. Most supp stores around here don't even carry sample 

I'll let you know if I like it--if not I am sending it to Jill


----------



## jstar (Feb 23, 2004)

*Sun 2/22 HIGH*

I didn't plan my carb meals right so I made this a high day instead of low. I went overboard too so I am gonna do 2 no carb days in a row to compensate.

M1
2 cups All Bran
3/4 cup ew
1/2 cup blueberries
335
c:80
p:34.5
f:4
fib:52

M2
2 oz ground turkey - cooked
veggies
140
c:0
p:10.5
F:7.5
fib:3

M3 PREWO
2 cups All Bran
1/2 cup ew
1/2 cup blueberries
305
c:80
p:27
f:4
fib:52

M4 POSTWO
3 cups All Bran
1/2 cup ew
1/2 cup blueberries
435
c:120
P:40.5
F:6
fib:28

M5
ground turkey - 4oz coooked
1 cup veg
1 TBL PB
345
c:2
p:25
f:23
fib:3

M6
2 cups oats
1/2 cup ew
1/4 cup blueberries
c:680
c:108
p:25
f:12
fiber:32

2240
c:390
p:162.5
f:56.5
fib:220

Workout: Shoulders
DB Lateral Raise: 15x5, 3x8x8
Rear Delt Machine: 12x40, 2x8x50
Machine Press: 7x30, 8x25, 7x25
Upright Row (Bar): 8x40, 2x10x40
Cable Front Raise: 8x20
Bar Front Raise: 2x10x10
Hyperextensions: 2x12


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 23, 2004)

hey beautiful girl, yeah two no carb days can do good if you can handle it


----------



## jstar (Feb 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> hey beautiful girl, yeah two no carb days can do good if you can handle it


 Hey Sweet Greek  

Jodi doens't want me to do that though Today is no carb day anyways, tomorrow was supposed to be High but I intend to do a LOW day instead and keep my carbs under control!


----------



## jstar (Feb 23, 2004)

*Mon 2/23 NO*

Meals

M1
1 cup ew
1 TBL cocoa 
2 TBL Splenda
132
c:3
p:31
f:0.6

M2
5 oz cooked gr. turkey (99%FF)
grilled onions
3 fish
198
c:0
p:31.25
f:8

M3
2 oz turkey
60
c:0
p:14
f:1

1hr later:

M4
Restaurant:
Grilled Chicken
Salad

M5
2 scoops protein
1/4 sf jello choc pudding
220
c:11
p:34
f:3

Don't know the macros for the salad but I'm guessing 4 oz chicken and I had 1 TBL oil and vinegar.

Cardio = 
I used my elliptical and KICKED 
12 one-minute intervals total 
30 minutes including wu/cd

Not hungry at all today. I am going to do cardio in a bit- HIT on my elliptical in the basement. I think it's easier doing HIT on non-computerized equipment plus I don't look like an idiot in the gym going all-out.

One of my friends called me and left me a message. I totally forgot I had made plans with her to go out after she gets out of work. I can't even remember what we made plans to do--I hope it wasn't to eat. If so I will just get some water and maybe a salad--she isn't calling me back though so maybe we won't go after all.


----------



## atherjen (Feb 23, 2004)

OMG thats ALOT of All Bran in one day!!!!  things should be "running" smoothly today!  

I used to do HIIT in my basement at my mom's too. on the bike. haha people always looked at my weird at the gym!  they're just not hardcore enough! haha 

Have a great day girlie!


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 23, 2004)

Get salad with grilled chicken or steamed shrimp.  Just make sure you ask for nothing (no oiles butter etc) when they grill the chickie.


----------



## Jill (Feb 23, 2004)

I have a recipe for choc cake that you can eat on a carb day. Its in greekys journal.  I have 2 no carb days in a row starting tomorrow. Im here for ya darling!


----------



## jstar (Feb 24, 2004)

Hi Everyone 

AJ - Hi Hun! OMG I ate the whole box of All Bran!It's so good drizzled in egg whites and blueberries..yum! That was the first time I've ever had it......Yeah this HIT session was much more intense than the last one, so I am going to do HIT in my cellar from now on.

JLB..great minds think alike I did put some oil on my salad though because my cals were going to be too low if I didn't.

Jill you have such great recipes...I will check that one out! Thanks girly!!!


----------



## jstar (Feb 24, 2004)

*Tues 2/24 LOW*

M1
1 cup oats
1/4 cup blueberries
1 cup ew

M2
4 oz ground turkey - 99%FF
onions

M3
8 mini sausage patties
veggies

M4

M5 

(M6)

Planned Workout: LEGS
I am no longer sticking to the routines I was using before (with my trainer) because I have been on them for too long. For now I am just hitting the exercises I feel I need to and going for hypertrophy as much as I can.


----------



## atherjen (Feb 24, 2004)

have fun with legs  I am soo sore today! 
good plan with changing the routine!  

sausage patties? tell me more?  

have you tried Fiber 1 ceral? it tastes better than all bran, but I like both


----------



## Jill (Feb 24, 2004)

Hi ya sunshine! Sorry ya cant have cottage cheese! I know you would like the choc cake! Bis and tris for me in about 2 hours-not looking forward to it-and some cardio, my booty is sore, will not be fun! Oh, and its a no carb day too! That explains my cranky-ness!


----------



## jstar (Feb 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> have fun with legs  I am soo sore today!
> good plan with changing the routine!
> 
> ...



I hate Tues and doing legs on Tues...all the leg machines are always busy! ....Never tried Fiber One, I will look into it next time I am in the supermarket.....the sausage patties are by Healthy Choice.


----------



## jstar (Feb 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Hi ya sunshine! Sorry ya cant have cottage cheese! I know you would like the choc cake! Bis and tris for me in about 2 hours-not looking forward to it-and some cardio, my booty is sore, will not be fun! Oh, and its a no carb day too! That explains my cranky-ness!



at least you have choc cake on No carb days lucky girl

every try doing tri's first then bi's...they are a larger muscle group ( 3 heads) whereas bi's have 2. I love dropsets of tri pressdowns.

Have no fear a carb day is right around the corner just think how lean you are getting. Even your man has noticed


----------



## Jill (Feb 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by jstar *_
> at least you have choc cake on No carb days lucky girl
> 
> * Reese eggies, yes, no oats!*
> ...


----------



## Jill (Feb 26, 2004)

Where are ya sweetie?


----------



## atherjen (Feb 26, 2004)

Hey Jstar? I hear your not competing anymore girlie! Hope all is well  
I posted in your new journal too, really planned out! :bounce:


----------

